# 1 and only COLT.



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

#1 ccw gun,got to get rid of the plastic trigger and some new grips!
J.R.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

nice gun


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Again, JR, looks like we have the same (or very close) tastes.


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

Iam looking real hard at one.What is the problem with plastic triggers I have one on Mustang and on one of my Commanders. They have never given me first bit of trouble. 
I agree the grips suck but one I looked at had a really nice trigger very light . I just having trouble with $840 price. for a new one. Since I all ready have 3 Commanders. And my experiance with short 45's (under 4") hasn't been good.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Mine's aluminum. And yes the grips suck, but they feel good. I'm makin' some thin ebony grips as we speak. You ought to be able to shop around and get one for $700 to $750.


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

Mike T. nothing is wrong with the plastic trigger,but to pay the high price for a COLT and you get a PLASTIC trigger????? I guess it's just me. The grips are great for shooting at the range but suck big time for CCW.Thinking about some crimson laser grips and good nite sights.Let's face facts a .45acp 1911 was made for saving your bacon! I use 165-185 gr ammo in shorter 1911's,seems to loose fps out of shoeter barrels. I use this ammo in my S.A. Champion as well.J.R.:smt071 
P.S. $850.00 for a new one???? I paid just under $450.00 for mine in 1999.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

my baby


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

I tell you about short barrels and loss of vel. I had a Para P-10(warthog steel frame) at approx 15' 230 ball would not go thru 1/4" lexan. I used to shoot my old barn wall and go pick out the spent bullet with my fingers same with fence posts. Do same with a commander Right thru the plastic or the barn wall . Needed pocket knife to dig out of fence post. Went to Corbon 160gr DPX compact pistol load(not +P) and 1 relieability of Para went way up. More holes in my barn and Lexan broken. I was so inpressed with the DPX has become my 45 carry round. 
Mike at Corbon (team Corbon) also carries the Compact DPX in his commander
In Commanders its over 1100fps and from compacts 1000+fps. Remember this isn't a +P round very controlable. Was designed fot these Compact 45's.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

michael t said:


> In Commanders its over 1100fps and from compacts 1000+fps. Remember this isn't a +P round very controlable. Was designed fot these Compact 45's.


Have you chronographed any of these in a short barrel yet?


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

michael t said:


> I tell you about short barrels and loss of vel. I had a Para P-10(warthog steel frame) at approx 15' 230 ball would not go thru 1/4" lexan. I used to shoot my old barn wall and go pick out the spent bullet with my fingers same with fence posts. Do same with a commander Right thru the plastic or the barn wall . Needed pocket knife to dig out of fence post. Went to Corbon 160gr DPX compact pistol load(not +P) and 1 relieability of Para went way up. More holes in my barn and Lexan broken. I was so inpressed with the DPX has become my 45 carry round.
> Mike at Corbon (team Corbon) also carries the Compact DPX in his commander
> In Commanders its over 1100fps and from compacts 1000+fps. Remember this isn't a +P round very controlable. Was designed fot these Compact 45's.


Must have been some off brand 230gr. ball ammo then cuz my eclipse ultra has NO problems shootin clear thru old rv water heater tanks (2 layers of 3/16 aluminum) with WWB at 25 feet???????????


----------

